# Nub Action



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Playing with the Macro settings on my camera and smoking a WOAM at the same time ended with this. Thought it was a cool pic, so I decided to share.










I should get extra credit for not using a nuber. Believe me when I say, it's still lit.

Even closer










It was good to the last puff!


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Nice one!! That WOAM looks awfully tasty!


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

I didn't wanna put it down I tell ya!


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

man that looked good, nice pis, thanks for shareing, hope u didn't burn your fingers, but i guess its worth it, think i'll put some WOAM on my xmas list


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Nope no burns. My previous experiences as a teen with small burning objects, made of other leafy material, has taught me how to hold such things without getting burned. lol


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

I got an Opus from AJ in a PIF and the same happened to me, just couldnt put it down smoked it like a roach and was ticked off there wasnt more


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Yeah, tell me bout it. That was my last one too! 

But at least I have a few Between The Lines to smoke... yummy


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Here we go, 99 Du Prince:








I just couldn't stop smoking this bad boy. SO delicious! Wish I knew where to find more of em other than at my friend's house! lol!


----------

